# I quit smoking ....



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Six days ago and to be honest ... yeah I feel good about myself but physically I feel the same!

I've always read that you feel better instantly... easier to breathe, more energetic etc but I don't feel it!

Althought started hitting the gym again and eating healthy (No more KFCs and Burger Kings for me)... Even learning to cook 

Anybody care to share their experience(s)?


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Never was a smoker but had other vices which I stopped over 20 years ago. Just stay committed and don't expect to be perfect right away.. Just focus on your goal and continue to do what your doing, exercise and eat healthy. You WILL fell much better very soon!!! My prayers are with you!!!


----------



## Herbiewentbananas (Jun 19, 2009)

I was a smoker for about 10 years and one day (after a heavy night out) i just didn't want to smoke. I thought to myself, if i can do one day then i can do two, if i can do two days a can do a week etc.

The first week is the hardest and you are through that already so stick with it and i promise you will feel much more healthy in time. I was a bit like you in that i didn't really notice any change at first but then then i slipped up and smoked a whole pack one day. The effect was terrible, i was wheezy, had a lack of energy and my taste buds felt almost numb for a day or two afterwards!

Stick with it and reap the rewards! good luck.


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

canesfan4life said:


> Never was a smoker but had other vices which I stopped over 20 years ago. Just stay committed and don't expect to be perfect right away.. Just focus on your goal and continue to do what your doing, exercise and eat healthy. You WILL fell much better very soon!!! My prayers are with you!!!


Thanks 

Yeah I am concentrating on the positives... Also was having a look at a site yesterday which had some tragic stories about smokers and it was scary to see how quickly smoking can destroy someone's life!


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Herbiewentbananas said:


> I was a smoker for about 10 years and one day (after a heavy night out) i just didn't want to smoke. I thought to myself, if i can do one day then i can do two, if i can do two days a can do a week etc.
> 
> The first week is the hardest and you are through that already so stick with it and i promise you will feel much more healthy in time. I was a bit like you in that i didn't really notice any change at first but then then i slipped up and smoked a whole pack one day. The effect was terrible, i was wheezy, had a lack of energy and my taste buds felt almost numb for a day or two afterwards!
> 
> Stick with it and reap the rewards! good luck.


Cheers mate!

Yeah, like you say in time I will probably notice it more... becoming fitter etc!

But I defo do feel really good about myself...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

I had given up for six years nearly but took it up again last year after a car smash involving some real close mates.
Now I wish I could kick the habit again.
I wont say good luck cause you dont need it, just keep positive.
I have promised to quit again just got to set a date and stick by it.


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Herbiewentbananas is 100% right, you notice it when you slip up. Hopefully you won't slip up but most people I know who have quit did at some point and you do really notice how bad you feel when you do. Don't get down about it if you do slip up and make sure you get back on track the next day, the longer you relapse for, the harder it is to stop again and I should know I've quit for long periods about 6 times (currently been smoke free for about 6 weeks but I've done up to 18 months before).

I think your doing the right thing hitting the gym and changing your diet. I find its much easier to quit when it is part of a bigger health push as it gives you something else to focus on apart from not lighting another cigarette. I find that I relapse when life gets busy and I stop going to the gym or eating healthy foods. You have to give your body time to start clearing the lungs and you should be starting to feel the differance after the first week. I find I notice it when I really push myself on a long run, you can feel that you are starting to use parts of your lungs which have not been accessable for a long time. Also, change the things that you associate with cigarettes, like if you have one with a cup of coffee start drinking tea or if you drink lager and smoke, start drinking something else; you can always come back to it without smoking but its a big help initially.

I've been told all sorts of tales that if you quit for 6 weeks (or other random time frames) that you are no longer addicted. I don't believe in this at all. Yes, I don't have the strong cravings that I had but I will always remember the things I liked about smoking and will always be tempted to have a couple from time to time. You must remind yourself of how difficult it was to quit in the first place and as soon as you have 1, it can lead to 2 or 3 and then you start having 2 or 3 more often and it gradually gets a hold of you again. 

If you've done 6 days, the worst of it is over. Push yourself harder at the gym and you definately will notice the differance and concentrate on how fit you feel and more importantly the benefits this will give you in later life. 

I hope some of this helps; its been a useful reminder to me writing it!

Good luck!!


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

judicious said:


> Six days ago and to be honest ... yeah I feel good about myself but physically I feel the same!
> 
> I've always read that you feel better instantly... easier to breathe, more energetic etc but I don't feel it!
> 
> ...


I used to be a 9yrs smoker and I have quieted for almost 2yrs now. I used to smoke 1 pack daily.

The first two weeks wre not pretty at all, I was completely lazy and dull, needed to sleep alot, more than 10hours daily.. but after that my body energy started to regain normal human level.

After one month passed, I joined the gym and focused on running.. from 300m, I could run 8km and stop because you get bored after running that much in the same place 

Just stay committed, even remove from your mind the idea that you used to smoke and stop going to places where people smoke.


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

I used to smoke for over 15 years, and I finally was able to quit in feb this year. Basically I caught a real bad cold and I ran out of cigs on the first day. Being to sick I wasnt able to go downstairs to buy me another pack, so I ended up not smoking a cigarette the 2nd day. After figuring out that I didnt die if I didnt smoke a cig for a day, I told myself that I should just quit. Simple as that

Of course the first few weeks were quite hard. Driving and not smoking was hard. Traveling and not caring for a smoke before the plane takes off and fiening for one after it lands were also hard, but I was able to overcome. The only time that I gave into my urge was when I had a few beers at the Irish village with an old friend of mine who came out to visit me in Dubai. This was when I ended up buying a pack of cigarettes and ended up smoking 7 of them. I didnt take the rest of the pack with me and ended up just leaving it on the table. Also bare in mind that this was the only time I have had alcohol since I gave up smoking. So if you consume a lot of alcohol then it might be real hard on you not light one when you drink. 

Oh and one more thing, I have gained 3kgs since I stopped smoking, probably because food tastes much better now 


SO hang in there! Its not THAT hard


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice, I appreciate it!

I must say it is not as hard as I imagined although I still get the odd craving or two (it has become a less frequent occurance than the first 3/4 days)...

I am enjoying being smoke free and to be honest I feel very good about myself as already mentioned...

8 days and counting...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

judicious said:


> Thanks for all the advice, I appreciate it!
> 
> I must say it is not as hard as I imagined although I still get the odd craving or two (it has become a less frequent occurance than the first 3/4 days)...
> 
> ...



another great benefit of being a non smoker is that you don't smell like a dirty ashtray:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Veronica said:


> another great benefit of being a non smoker is that you don't smell like a dirty ashtray:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Very true!

Today, my friend called me and she thought she had phoned the wrong number because she didn't recognise my voice  even my voice has returned to normal!!!


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

stewart said:


> I had given up for six years nearly but took it up again last year after a car smash involving some real close mates.
> Now I wish I could kick the habit again.
> I wont say good luck cause you dont need it, just keep positive.
> I have promised to quit again just got to set a date and stick by it.


Hey S, want to set a date? I'll tell you why: I gave up last time with a mate and it was really useful. Loads of encouragement and support. You help to keep each other on target. Started again for a really pathetic reason. Was out with a bunch of mates, blah blah, was too laid back blah blah, thought I could just have the one smoke, blah blah. You know the rest. Let me know so I can organise my last gasp!


----------

